# El autobus sale de aquí a las en punto y de allí a las medias



## faraona

El autobus sale de aquí a las en punto y de allí a las media

Buenos días:

No sé si existe algún thread semejante, no lo he encontrado. La frase del título se refiere sobre todo a información sobre horarios de  medios de transporte ¿Existen en italiano expresiones equivalente a las nuestras "a las en punto" y "a las medias" o "a las y media"?
Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Geviert

Ejemplo: _alle dodici *precise*. 


_Ps. sugiero poner siempre un ejemplo concreto en una frase con sentido completo (por más general que sea).


----------



## chlapec

Hola, los italianos dirán, pero yo creo que lo resuelven diciendo, por ejemplo : "...ogni mezz'ora, dalle ore X alle ore Y..."


----------



## violapais

faraona said:


> El autobus sale de aquí a las en punto y de allí a las media
> 
> Buenos días:
> 
> No sé si existe algún thread semejante, no lo he encontrado. La frase del título se refiere sobre todo a información sobre horarios de  medios de transporte ¿Existen en italiano expresiones equivalente a las nuestras "a las en punto" y "a las medias" o "a las y media"?
> Gracias anticipadas



A las X en punto: Alle X in punto (es igual)
A las X y media: Alle X e mezzo (es igual)

Un saludo.
V.


----------



## Neuromante

"Las medias" y "Ogni mezz´ora" no significan lo mismo. El primero significó "cada sesenta minutos, siempre a las y media"; el segundo significa "cada treinta minutos"


----------



## violapais

Neuromante said:


> "Las medias" y "Ogni mezz´ora" no significan lo mismo. El primero significó "cada sesenta minutos, siempre a las y media"; el segundo significa "cada treinta minutos"



Es verdad, no había leido bien.  Pido disculpa. 
En italiano no hay, que yo sepa, una expresión equivalente. Tendríamos que decir: "Ogni ora, alla mezza"... pero nunca lo encontrarás en los horarios uficiales.


----------



## chlapec

Diteci, amiche/amici italiane/i, se io fossi in Italia e qualcuno mi chiedesse sugli orari degli autobus ed io dico (con perfetto accento italiano): ce ne sono ogni mezz'ora, *alle ore e alle mezze*. Avreste riconosciuto che non sono madrelingua?


----------



## violapais

chlapec said:


> Diteci, amiche/amici italiane/i, se io fossi in Italia e qualcuno mi chiedesse sugli orari degli autobus ed io dico (con perfetto accento italiano): ce ne sono ogni mezz'ora, *alle ore e alle mezze*. Avreste riconosciuto che non sono madrelingua?



Che domanda difficile! La frase di per sé mi suona "strana", ma non riesco a capire se è soltanto perché dalle mie parti non si usa: noi guardiamo gli orari sulla pensilina.  

Io in questa situazione direi solo: "ce n'è uno ogni mezz'ora, il prossimo è alle 12". Così si capirebbe che i bus passano alle 12 ed alle 12.30, e conseguentemente all'ora ed alla mezza.  Eventualmente, comunque, metterei la tua frase al singolare invece che al plurale: "ce n'è uno ogni mezz'ora, all'ora ed alla mezza". Mi suonerebbe più idiomatica, anche se (ripeto) io personalmente non la userei.


----------



## chlapec

violapais said:


> ... La frase di per sé mi suona "strana"...



Grazie tante per la tua risposta. Dunque, la traduzione alla lettera non è possibile qui, perché io credo essere in grado di affermare che se qualcuno dice in Spagna, nella stessa situazione, "hay cada media hora, a las horas y a las medias", tutti troveranno naturale questo modo di esprimersi.


----------



## Neuromante

Gente, que la frase con la duda no dice que sale una guagua cada media hora. Dice que sale de aquí cada hora y de la otra punta también cada hora, pero que ésta es a las en punto y la otra a las y media


----------



## Geviert

Tal como dije: un frase completa y sensata, Faraona, de lo contrario ya ves la confusión 

Sobre tu pregunta Chaplec, direi di sì, personalmente me parece muy raro. Ogni mezz'ora es lo corriente.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, però " ogni mezz'ora" e basta può essere anche ai 14' e ai 44', si riferisce alla frequenza e non all'orario esatto. In italiano bisogna specificare: passa ogni mezz' ora, ai minuti zero (in punto) e ai 30.


----------



## Geviert

Digamos que es tan (o suficientemente) exacto como la frase de Faraona.


----------



## Neuromante

Ogni mezz´ora *NO.* 
*Ogni ora*. Salvo que dé igual si va en una dirección o en la otra y no es así. 

Pesados.


----------



## Geviert

Si leemos con atención, se notará que se está respondiendo gentilmente a la pregunta secundaria de estilo que ha propuesto Chlapec. La pregunta del thread, dada la falta de claridad en su planteamiento, queda sin respuesta (es mi opinión).


----------



## ursu-lab

Ha ragione Neuro, la traduzione della frase del thread è: parte da qui ogni ora in punto e da lì alla mezza (con la "a" finale). "Alla mezza" o "ai 30".
PS: Chaplec, sì, se dici "alle mezze" con la "e" si capisce che non sei madrelingua ;-)


----------



## violapais

ursu-lab said:


> Sì, però " ogni mezz'ora" e basta può essere anche ai 14' e ai 44', si riferisce alla frequenza e non all'orario esatto. In italiano bisogna specificare: passa ogni mezz' ora, ai minuti zero (in punto) e ai 30.



Ciao Ursu... ai minuti zero ed ai 30???! Non mi suona molto bene, sembra una traduzione letterale di un'altra lingua.  Eventualmente, come dicevo sopra, avrei detto all'ora ed alla mezza.... ma ai minuti zero ed ai trenta proprio no.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, in effetti è strano, la mia era una traduzione letterale, come dico "ai diciotto" non vedo perché non potrei dire ai trenta..Alle tre o alle ore tre. È lo "zero" che ci frega... A me veniva addirittura spontaneo dire " ai zero", con l'articolo 'i'...  D'altronde, "all'ora" da solo non vuol dire e nemmeno sottintende che si sta parlando  di "allo scoccare" di un'ora.


----------



## faraona

Buenos días y perdón por la tardanza en volver a intervenir. Me gustaría aclarar algo. Yo me refería no a la hora exacta de salida del autobus, sino a la FRECUENCIA. Aquí en España, en las estaciones de autobuses no es extraño ver carteles como el siguiente: "El autobus para Tordesillas -un pueblo de Valladolid- sale a las enteras (es decir, cada hora en punto) mientras que el de vuelta -a Valladolid, se entiende- sale de allí -Tordesillas- a las medias". Es decir, también cada hora, pero no en punto, sino a "y media". No sé si ahora ha podido quedar más claro, espero que sí.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, Faraona , ciao a tutti  

Secondo me non esiste nella lingua italiana il medesimo concetto per precisare orari ("ore intere" e "mezze") ... "L'autobus per Tordesillas parte ogni ora, dalle 7:00  alle 20:00" (per esempio); l'autobus di ritorno parte da Tordesillas ogni ora, dalle 8:30 alle 21:30"


----------



## Neuromante

Jamás había oído lo de "enteras". Siempre "a las en punto"


----------



## faraona

Tante grazie, Anja.Ann! E a tutti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

De nada, Faraona, ciao!


----------



## faraona

Pues en la zona de Castilla y León es frecuente esa expresión; obviamente es coloquial y también "a las en punto es utilizada", pero sí, se escucha bastante, Neuromante


----------

